# Imus: 'Embarrassed' by racial comments



## Chris (Apr 9, 2007)

Note: I hate racism, and am not in any way defending racism of any kind.

http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/04/08/imus.ap/index.html



> Somewhere we must draw the line in what is tolerable in mainstream media," Sharpton said Sunday. "We cannot keep going through offending us and then apologizing and then acting like it never happened. Somewhere we've got to stop this."
> 
> Meanwhile, the Rev. Jesse Jackson planned a protest in Chicago, and an NAACP official called for the broadcaster's resignation or firing.
> 
> ...



"nappy headed hos" is racist to the point where Jesse Jackson has to get involved? And the NAACP is demanding his resignation? How about the 500 rap albums delivered each month with the N-Word ever 12 seconds? Why doesn't Jesse ask for Snoop Dogg's resignation?

This is absurd. If Jesse and the NAACP want to end racism, them looking for it everywhere and creating a big to-do every time isn't the way to go about it. I have the utemost respect for Jackson because of the things he's done for our soldiers in the past, but he really needs to stop being the Crusader Of Anti-Racism every 5 minutes. Doesn't he have better things to do?

What's going to happen if Obama becomes president? I think he actually has a chance, and I'll probably vote for him. What will Jesse rave about then? 



Al Sharpton said:


> "We cannot keep going through offending us and then apologizing and then acting like it never happened. Somewhere we've got to stop this."



Maybe he shouldn't spend all of his waking hours LOOKING for things to be offended by.


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2007)

Pretty ridiculous.


----------



## XEN (Apr 9, 2007)

Jesse will say that Obama has no clue about what it's like to be a real African American since he wan born in Hawaii and his father is an actual Kenyan and not the descendant of a horrible white man's slave.


----------



## noodles (Apr 9, 2007)

Every time a black man says "cracker" or "honky", I want Jesse to get involved. Either cool the fuck down, or jump on everyone for everything they say. I'm tired of this special treatment bullshit.

I'm not looking to offend anyone here, but I don't owe anyone a damn thing. I never owned a slave. I never voted on separate but equal. I never opened up a fire hose on someone. I hate having to walk around on eggshells all the time because some dude might get offended by something on the grounds of something that happened several generations before he was fucking born. This has gotten beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Scott (Apr 9, 2007)

^ I actually have nothing to add to that. Words right out of mouth.


----------



## skattabrain (Apr 9, 2007)

i agree. isn't demanding special treatment in the first place, in and of itself a form of segregation?


----------



## Dylan7620 (Apr 9, 2007)

Jesse Jackson is not the Emperor of black people!


----------



## Cancer (Apr 9, 2007)

Are they nappy headed? Are they ho's? If not then he should get fired, if so then what's the problem..... I'd be more worried about a defamation of character suit, then being called "racist" if I were him.


Here's a 2 part question (and know beforehand that this is not flamebait, I'm just curious):

A. If an all-white female basketball team was called "Basket Barbie Whores" by a radio personality, what would happen?
B. Why would "a" happen?


Dying to read what you guys have to say on this one.....




Last closing thought. Sharpton and Jackson, in essence, are politicians. Like other politicians their reactions to events could simply be from fear of backlash. How many times have you seen politicians back inane, unenforcable laws and statutes simply to keep it from biting them in the ass come election time? Same theory here. Sad though it is, reacting to stuff like this (I believe) validates their existence to the black community, and ultimately its one sad reflection of our political system as a whole.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 9, 2007)

I have to agree here. I don't know if these guys are just so bored they need something to do or what. Not for nothing but trying to get people fired for their ignorant remarks doesn't make anything right nor does it fight racism. As a matter of fact, them trooping around outraged over this does nothing whatsoever to help rid the world of racism, if anything I think it creates more tension. I'm so tired of seeing Sharpton getting involved in every little incident. It would be nice to see him complain about racism towards others than his own kind. You don't see that shit and that to me looks racist in itself.


Rev.


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2007)

I think maybe there would be an uproar about it. Why it would happen, I don't know. I agree that he shouldn't have said it.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Apr 9, 2007)

Psyphre..I don't think anything would happen at all. Female B Ball players get called much worse. The funny thing about all of this is the fact that the big deal is being made of the "Nappy headed Ho's" comment. Later in the next sentence he made a reference to a Spike Lee movie and called them JIGABOOS. This begs the questions and they are by no means mutualy exclusive...
1) Was it OK to call them Jigaboos because he referenced a Spike Lee movie or along that same line of thought was it OK because that was a term Spike used for something and it has some sort of artistic value?
2) Or does this mean that none of these "Leaders" have actually taken the time to listen to the whole segment from the show and just found it easier to go with what they were fed from CNN..which is as we all know a very respwcted news agency and has no liberal bias


----------



## Chris (Apr 9, 2007)

psyphre said:


> Are they nappy headed? Are they ho's? If not then he should get fired, if so then what's the problem..... I'd be more worried about a defamation of character suit, then being called "racist" if I were him.
> 
> 
> Here's a 2 part question (and know beforehand that this is not flamebait, I'm just curious):
> ...



I'm not saying that his comment wasn't in poor taste. Howard Stern says way worse shit about just about everyone all the time. I'm just saying that Jesse Jackson should have better things to do with his time than to get his panties in a bunch everytime an asshole like Imus says something stupid.



> Last closing thought. Sharpton and Jackson, in essence, are politicians. Like other politicians their reactions to events could simply be from fear of backlash. How many times have you seen politicians back inane, unenforcable laws and statutes simply to keep it from biting them in the ass come election time? Same theory here. Sad though it is, reacting to stuff like this (I believe) validates their existence to the black community, and ultimately its one sad reflection of our political system as a whole.



Very good point.


----------



## Drew (Apr 9, 2007)

Dive-Baum said:


> 2) Or does this mean that none of these "Leaders" have actually taken the time to listen to the whole segment from the show and just found it easier to go with what they were fed from CNN..which is as we all know a very respwcted news agency and has no liberal bias



Actually, CNN leans pretty far to the right.  

Building off psypre's comment without actually explicitly answeing his question - obviously the guy was in the wrong to call them "nappy headed ho's." If his resignation is asked for, he should probably give it, as that's the sort of language that no public personage should be using over the radio. 

At the same time, is the response from the black community out of line? Of course it is. WAY out of line. Would President Bush (tough to find a direct analogy for Sharpton or Jackson who's white) be publically commenting on the matter if an all-white girl's team was called a bunch of "bleached-blonde sluts" on the air? Absolutely not. It's not a national affair. 

So on one hand, the guy shouldn't have said what he said and should see at least some sort of punitive action in return, regardless of whether a bigger deal is being made of it than it should be. However, the fact remains that Sharpton et al are taking an unfortunate incident and running with it for political gain, which is in pretty poor taste. Sadly, no one's had the balls to call them out on it. 

Welcome to political correctness. Please enjoy your stay.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Apr 9, 2007)

Upon further reflection over this:

The whole PC thing really pisses me off. It completely sucks having to worry about saying something that may be construed as offensive to someone (especially in my job!!). Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson are more of a mennace than they are saviors. They have appointed themselves the spokesperson for an entire Race of people. One thing we must all remember however is that not everyone agrees with everything they say. Also that unless you are a Black person, you don't know what it is like to be one. I started thinking about something I had said in another post when I was going back and forth with Drew (yet again) over Israel. I basically said you can't understand what Israel means to a Jew and how it is really hard for one to criticize it's policies even when we try to look at it from other points of view, unless you are one. I have to think it is sort of the same thing, just not as extreme. I do not know what it is like to be black. I have had black friends but that doesn't make me know what their life experience is. Just like when people find out I am a Jew they always bring up someone they were friends with who was also and without fail say their full name with emphasis on their last name, like they are speaking code and I am going to give them the secret handshake or something. I am just saying that this may have genuinely been hurtful to someone. I don't think it should have been, but that doesn't mean it wasn't. I remember after Star Wars EpI came out and some Rabbi's said that Watto was an anti-semetic character because he had a Yiddish accent and was a shopkeeper..I though that the whole statement was not only riddiculous but that the accusation itself was counter productive as it gave creedence to stereotypes.


----------



## Drew (Apr 9, 2007)

Drew said:


> (tough to find a direct analogy for Sharpton or Jackson who's white)



Re-reading what I just wrote, I think this statement is especially telling. 

Basically, is it even POSSIBLE for there to be a white equivalent to a Jesse Jackson or an Al Sharpton? A politician who's sole cause is founded upon sticking up for the rights and liberties of, and protecting from sleight, intended or otherwise, the white race? 

I'm thinking no. I'm thinking they're a total product of their environment, and that their ticket to power is to knee-jerk against anything potentially anti-black. I'm not saying they haven't done a lot of good in their day, but I think there's a point where you have to draw the line and realize that part of equality is having the maturity to let minor stuff slide. It's a question of learning to pick your battles, because sometimes winning a battle is the fastest way to lose the war.

The bright side is both men are getting up there in years and I can't think of a younger man following in their shoes, so maybe in 20 years or so they'll just no longer be there, and the political vacuum they'll leave will close simply because it's no longer needed, much less even advisible.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Apr 9, 2007)

They are the living breathing example of a joke Eddie Murphy told in the mid 80's...give a fucker a rope and they think they're a cowboy 

Also...Drew..WTF are you smoking saying CNN leans to the right?? Seriously do you actually believe some of the shit that comes out of your mouth or do you just say the exact opposite of what I do?


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 9, 2007)

Dylan7620 said:


> Jesse Jackson is not the Emperor of black people!



Ha I was just about to quote that.


----------



## Drew (Apr 9, 2007)

Dive-Baum said:


> They are the living breathing example of a joke Eddie Murphy told in the mid 80's...give a fucker a rope and they think they're a cowboy
> 
> Also...Drew..WTF are you smoking saying CNN leans to the right?? Seriously do you actually believe some of the shit that comes out of your mouth or do you just say the exact opposite of what I do?



 Maybe not "pretty far" to the right, but they're hardly liberal, dude.


----------



## Chris (Apr 9, 2007)

Drew said:


> Building off psypre's comment without actually explicitly answeing his question - obviously the guy was in the wrong to call them "nappy headed ho's." If his resignation is asked for, he should probably give it, as that's the sort of language that no public personage should be using over the radio.



The thing is, he's a *shock jock*. Part of his JOB is to be non-PC and abrasive. Again I'm not defending what he said, but if you've ever heard, for example, Opie and Anthony, they make fun of gay people ALL the time. Stern makes fun of the jews, and has a character called "King of all Blacks" on his show who comes in and acts like every stereotype you can imagine. He brings KKK members on the air. Granted, he's on XM now be he wasn't always. What about South Park and the way they intrepret retarded people? Isn't that 1000% more offensive than calling someone a "nappy headed ho"? If I was the parent of a retarded child, you fucking bet your ass it would be. The difference is that I don't give a shit what Don Imus thinks and says. He's a media entertainer, and he's just doing what he does.

On the side of racism, ever hear Chris Rock's bits about white people? They're a fucking riot, and he's funny as hell. I'm not offended by him saying cracker, same as I can watch Richard Pryor go off about white people all day and I laugh my ass off.

If someone is easily offended, they shouldn't listen to someone who's whole schtick is BEING offensive and then become shocked and outraged when (suprise!) they are offended.


----------



## noodles (Apr 9, 2007)

OK, time to hang myself out there and get flamed... 

I've long wondered if the black community is considered to be inferior by so many others because they *allow* themselves to be considered inferior. Whenever a Jesse Jackson gets completely bent out of shape about something someone says, millions of white people think, "Great, some black guy got all pissed again. Why won't those blacks just let it go?" It is completely drawing a division between blacks and everyone else.

You know what happens when Chris Rock or Dave Chapelle crack some "cracker ass cracker" joke? I laugh my ass off. Why? Because it's funny. I also laugh when they crack a "ni**er" joke. Why? Because it is also funny. Why did I censor the n-word? Because I have to, or everyone will get all pissed off at Noodles the Racist. There was a South Park episode this season that summed up this situation perfectly.

If you're going to use a word that cannot be repeated by a member of another race, then you shouldn't use that word. Period. It only serves to further the divisions between what I feel is just one big race: the human race. When is the last time you saw a male Golden Retriever say, "I ain't fucking no Husky bitch. Goddamn snow-packing bitch. I hates snowggers."


----------



## Chris (Apr 9, 2007)

Fucking short people.


----------



## Drew (Apr 9, 2007)

Chris said:


> The thing is, he's a *shock jock*. Part of his JOB is to be non-PC and abrasive. Again I'm not defending what he said, but if you've ever heard, for example, Opie and Anthony, they make fun of gay people ALL the time. Stern makes fun of the jews, and has a character called "King of all Blacks" on his show who comes in and acts like every stereotype you can imagine. He brings KKK members on the air. Granted, he's on XM now be he wasn't always. What about South Park and the way they intrepret retarded people? Isn't that 1000% more offensive than calling someone a "nappy headed ho"? If I was the parent of a retarded child, you fucking bet your ass it would be. The difference is that I don't give a shit what Don Imus thinks and says. He's a media entertainer, and he's just doing what he does.
> 
> On the side of racism, ever hear Chris Rock's bits about white people? They're a fucking riot, and he's funny as hell. I'm not offended by him saying cracker, same as I can watch Richard Pryor go off about white people all day and I laugh my ass off.
> 
> If someone is easily offended, they shouldn't listen to someone who's whole schtick is BEING offensive and then become shocked and outraged when (suprise!) they are offended.



Ok, part of this could be my unfamiliarity - I was under the impression that this guy was on the radio covering the game when he referred to one of the teams as "a bunch of nappy headed ho's." For a sportscaster, I'd consider that _completely_ unacceptable. I gather, however, that he's not a sportscaster?



Dive-Baum said:


> Also that unless you are a Black person, you don't know what it is like to be one.



Fair enough, but on the other side of the coin, a lot of this is how a race is perceived by other races too, and no one who's black can understand what it's like to be white and to see someone who's black acting in this way. For me, race isn't a big deal until it's something that I'm forced to think about. Here, we have Sharpton and Jackson shoving the race card down my throat, and I resent that. Reading this thread, I can see I'm not alone. 

So, while I might not understand what it's like to be black and have someone else who's black called a "nappy headed ho" by a radio personality, I know what it's like to be white and have someone who's black raise hell becase someone else who's an absolute stranger to them was called a "nappy headed ho" and demand equal respect, something I was all too prepared to give anyway, from me. 

Hey, it's a comment I'd have never made myself. Why should I have to be exposed to all the anger about it? Do I resent Sharpton and Jackson for wringing this one for all they can? Of course I do. 

Which begs the question - which is worse, letting the team protest his comment on their own, or pissing off a moderate, very non-racist middle class white man who gets sick of watching "black leaders" raise hell every time someone says something about someone who's black that isn't absolutely glowing? Which does most disservice to their race?


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2007)

noodles said:


> OK, time to hang myself out there and get flamed...
> 
> I've long wondered if the black community is considered to be inferior by so many others because they *allow* themselves to be considered inferior. Whenever a Jesse Jackson gets completely bent out of shape about something someone says, millions of white people think, "Great, some black guy got all pissed again. Why won't those blacks just let it go?" It is completely drawing a division between blacks and everyone else.
> 
> ...



Pretty good explanation. 

"I hates snowggers."


----------



## Cancer (Apr 9, 2007)

psyphre said:


> Here's a 2 part question (and know beforehand that this is not flamebait, I'm just curious):
> 
> A. If an all-white female basketball team was called "Basket Barbie Whores" by a radio personality, what would happen?
> B. Why would "a" happen?




A. Nothing, some people would laugh, and couple might be offended, but the the speaker would be taken into account, and depending on who the speaker was, it would be labelled comedy. Even if Chris Rock said it, ........especially if Chris Rock said it.

B. "A" would happen because real politicians are paid with real tax money, they can't afford to cry wolf at every slight infraction less their constituents start asking "hey man, don't you have better things to do?" Sharpton and Lewis on the other hand....well I think you can see where I'm going with this.



Would you believe me if I told you the "black community" may be getting wise to these 2, at least that what my mom says.

Now, I'm not saying walk up to a random white chick on the street and called her a "Barbie Headed Whore"... You do that at your own risk, and I'll watch from the sideline as that "Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned" line comes to life in full 3D.

You during that=
Me after that =


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 9, 2007)

noodles said:


> When is the last time you saw a male Golden Retriever say, "I ain't fucking no Husky bitch. Goddamn snow-packing bitch. I hates snowggers."



There is much to be learnt from the animal kingdom...


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 9, 2007)

psyphre said:


> Would you believe me if I told you the "black community" may be getting wise to these 2, at least that what my mom says.



Dude, this is so true. In the past I've asked black friends and co-workers what they think of him and let me tell you... not one had anything good to say about Sharpton. A lot of them basically called him a self serving trouble maker.


Rev.


----------



## skattabrain (Apr 9, 2007)

noodles said:


> OK, time to hang myself out there and get flamed...
> 
> I've long wondered if the black community is considered to be inferior by so many others because they *allow* themselves to be considered inferior. Whenever a Jesse Jackson gets completely bent out of shape about something someone says, millions of white people think, "Great, some black guy got all pissed again. Why won't those blacks just let it go?" It is completely drawing a division between blacks and everyone else.
> 
> ...



noodles .. you got balls man and i agree with you. but it's true ... your common sense is likely to get you bashed. ... outside ss.org of course 

like drew i personally can't ever say i can fully feel what a {insert color other than white here} man goes through in the course of the day ... but what i can say is ... i would demand equality! *treat me as you do yourselves ... that is the only break you can give me.*

we can't rewrite the past ... but we can choose to live as equals from here on in ... and that means everyone living by the same rules. of course, i live in the north and i can't say from experience how some places in the south are ... but race has never been an issue in my circles ... and we bash each other's heritage all day long because it is funny and we don't actually believe that there is superiority over each other in any way.

i would personally be offended being told "here, we do things this way but you get a special break for x reason, so we're giving you a head start ... or a cheat .. or some extra help." 

our children need to be taught that we are all equal ... we may not start off in the same places ... but that doesn't mean we finish accordingly.


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2007)

This is why I love you guys.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 9, 2007)

I can only add one thing...

I told my (black) fiance about this, read her the story, and guess what her response was? I think you can figure it out.

A direct analogy would be if, for instance, Tavis Smiley said of Tiger Woods and the PGA, "Look at how he beat all those little dick, lily-white crackers!"

 You all make great points and I largely agree with you, but there still is another side to the story, I guess.


----------



## Carrion (Apr 9, 2007)

Personally, I don't get offended when somebody calls me a cracker. I don't really get offended by anything anymore to be honest, but that being said, I don't know what it's like to be any other race.


----------



## skattabrain (Apr 9, 2007)

i personally think it's funny ... 'cause it is. but it's not like my grandfather spent years as a slave and being called 'cracker' in the process.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 9, 2007)

Rev2010 said:


> a self serving trouble maker.



...in other words a politician....


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2007)

He's been suspended. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070409/ap_en_tv/imus_protests


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 9, 2007)

Carrion said:


> Personally, I don't get offended when somebody calls me a cracker. I don't really get offended by anything anymore to be honest, but that being said, I don't know what it's like to be any other race.



Same here. Honestly I think the only thing that would cause me to have a knee-jerk reaction that would force me to have to contain myself would be if someone told me that I "don't appreciate music"


----------



## noodles (Apr 9, 2007)

skattabrain said:


> i would personally be offended being told "here, we do things this way but you get a special break for x reason, so we're giving you a head start ... or a cheat .. or some extra help."



I have had several black friends who absolutely detest affirmative action. They get offended at the notion that they need preferential treatment and lower standards because of the color of their skin. I can't blame them one bit.


----------



## Regor (Apr 9, 2007)

Chris said:


> "nappy headed hos" is racist to the point where Jesse Jackson has to get involved? And the NAACP is demanding his resignation? How about the 500 rap albums delivered each month with the N-Word ever 12 seconds? Why doesn't Jesse ask for Snoop Dogg's resignation?



[Devil'sAdvocate]
Because it isn't racism unless a white guy says it.
[/Devil'sAdvocate]


----------



## Chris (Apr 9, 2007)

Regor said:


> [Devil'sAdvocate]
> Because it isn't racism unless a white guy says it.
> [/Devil'sAdvocate]



That's the most rediculous thing you've ever said on here.


----------



## Regor (Apr 9, 2007)

Is it?


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 9, 2007)

Because Hispanics, Asians, and Middle-Easterns could never make the same comment.

Ever.


----------



## Chris (Apr 9, 2007)

Back on topic, my point with this thread wasn't a pro-anti racism thing, but rather that Jackson jumps at any attempt to scream "RACIST!" from a soapbox like it's the Inquisition. And I don't think it's very cool. 

He was suspended, but for two weeks. That means CBS had to do something, but they certainly didn't think it was something that they'd fire him over. (Not to mention that he's a cash cow for them.) If he came out and said something that actually WAS meant to be straight up racist and demeaning, I'd like to think they'd have given him the 'boot. His comment was in poor taste, but I don't think Imus is a racist. An asshole, yeah, but not a racist.

.2c


----------



## Regor (Apr 9, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> Because Hispanics, Asians, and Middle-Easterns could never make the same comment.
> 
> Ever.



I beg to differ. I've heard Hispanics use the N-word in front of black people and not get in trouble. Arabs too.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 9, 2007)

Regor said:


> I beg to differ. I've heard Hispanics use the N-word in front of black people and not get in trouble. Arabs too.



You've been to my neighborhood then? 


Seriously, all the latino guys around here call each other "nigga." I find it quite odd, but whatever. Even though I live in the hood, culturally, I'm middle class. It's how I was raised.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 9, 2007)

The one thing that really strikes me about this is, who the hell am I supposed to support when everyone is wrong? 

Imus was giant dickhead for calling the Rutgers women's basketball team what he did. It was pathetic. I personally can't stand the man and don't listen to him becuase he is such a horse's ass. 

Jackson and Sharpton are way overreacting first off the Rutger's team isn't all black so how can you say it's really racist? Is was mean spirited what he said but I have a hard time seeing it as racist. 

So it's yet another news story I don't care about.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 10, 2007)

I think Imus should be off the air, but i think that cause he's a gigantic asshole to everyone i've seen on his show.


----------



## noodles (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh sweet Christ, some chode was on Anderson Cooper 360 last night, calling this an insult to the entire African American community. "If this guy wasn't white, he would have been fired."

Way to blow things out of proportion, dipshit. Have you ever thought that maybe some people don't take African Americans seriously because guys like you act like whiny little bitches? I'm sure the same guy would blow me off if two years ago I said Comedy Central should can Dave Chapelle for using the word "cracker", because it is an insult to the entire Caucasian American community.


----------



## Hellbound (Apr 10, 2007)

The way I see it.....if a black person can call a white person a cracker and it be ok....then I can call a black person a nigger and it's not any worse. Ya heard.


----------



## noodles (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/04/10/imus.rutgers/index.html



> Appearing on Sharpton's show, U.S. Rep. Carolyn Cheeks Kilpatrick, a Michigan Democrat and chairwoman of the Congressional Black Caucus, also raised the issue of chauvinism.
> 
> "I mean, who says 'hos' publicly?" she asked. "What is that? That is probably one of the most derogatory things any woman -- black, brown, yellow -- could even ever experience."



Let's see, should I go down the list of prominent black comics and rappers? If you want to clean up people's language, why not start at home?

If Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton want to do something for the black community, might I suggest not stealing air time from Iraq War coverage for something as pointless as the opinion of one old man well past the time of his relevance. I'm sure there are plenty of African Americans serving in the military who wish that their enemy was just flinging insults at them.


----------



## Drew (Apr 10, 2007)

Carrion said:


> Personally, I don't get offended when somebody calls me a cracker. I don't really get offended by anything anymore to be honest, but that being said, I don't know what it's like to be any other race.



I actually DO find it kind offensive, not because I find the term particularly objectional, but because at the end of the day it IS a racial slur directed at me, and if I'm not calling other people by racial slurs then I expect the same courtesy to be extended to me. 



Regor said:


> I beg to differ. I've heard Hispanics use the N-word in front of black people and not get in trouble. Arabs too.



I beg to differ too. I've heard white people call black people "nigger" and not get called out on it - it's a question of _intent_. If you're trying to be offensive, you usually suceed. If you and a black buddy are just busting each other's balls though, unless you happen to be friends with Al Sharpton you're probably ok. It's not something I do personally, but it's not like I've never seen it happen.


----------



## noodles (Apr 10, 2007)

Drew said:


> I beg to differ too. I've heard white people call black people "nigger" and not get called out on it - it's a question of _intent_. If you're trying to be offensive, you usually suceed. If you and a black buddy are just busting each other's balls though, unless you happen to be friends with Al Sharpton you're probably ok. It's not something I do personally, but it's not like I've never seen it happen.



I have several black friends who have made it absolutely clear that they find the n-word offensive coming from anyone but someone of color, no matter the intent. We have an understanding, though, that I'm going to have a problem with them calling me any racial epitaph, even in jest, because I demand equal treatment.

I personally feel it is a ridiculous double standard that only serves to further divide people along racial lines. When is the last time you heard a Jew say to another, "What's up, Kyke?" I have a few middle eastern friends, and they don't great each other with a jovial round of "How's my favorite camel jockey doing?" I'm pretty positive that it is not normal for Asians to call each other slope, chink, wap, or gook on a regular basis.

I will never take the offense of an African American seriously unless that person also takes offense at all racial slurs, no matter the context. This all you can eat buffet of political correctness, where one gets to chose what offends them, has got to stop.


----------



## Drew (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey, I'm not saying I agree or it's widespread, noodles, it's just "never" is kind of strong. 

But, like I said, I don't use racial slurs, and I expect to have the same courtesy extended to me.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 10, 2007)

noodles said:


> I will never take the offense of an African American seriously unless that person also takes offense at all racial slurs, no matter the context. This all you can eat buffet of political correctness, where one gets to chose what offends them, has got to stop.


I've never heard Jesse Jackson using those slurs, or argue that they're acceptable. Just the opposite, in fact.

Jesse makes some cogent arguments AGAINST the current "ghettofication", to coin a phrase, that is so prevalent in the black community today, in a fascinating PBS documentary, 'America Beyond the Color Line', by Harvard professor Henry Louis Gates Jr. Check it out, it's terrific.


----------



## Drew (Apr 10, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I've never heard Jesse Jackson using those slurs, or argue that they're acceptable. Just the opposite, in fact.
> 
> Jesse makes some cogent arguments AGAINST the current "ghettofication", to coin a phrase, that is so prevalent in the black community today, in a fascinating PBS documentary, 'America Beyond the Color Line', by Harvard professor Henry Louis Gates Jr. Check it out, it's terrific.



I think his point was more Jesse Jackson doesn't flip his shit every time some black dude calls someone a "stupid-ass cracker."

Fighting racism is cool and all, but I think what most of the irritation in this thread is over is that there's a group of "leaders" who are awfully selective with the battles they pick. I'm not equating segregation of whites to segregation off blacks by any means, but I AM equating racial slurs against whites to racial slurs against blacks...


----------



## noodles (Apr 10, 2007)

^ 

That, plus you don't see, say, Ted Kennedy flying off the handle when some black dude calls someone a "stupid-ass cracker". If he did, the black community would immediately decry the majority's insensitivity to the minority, and Ted's attempt to censor their first amendment rights to free speech.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 10, 2007)

Drew said:


> I think his point was more Jesse Jackson doesn't flip his shit every time some black dude calls someone a "stupid-ass cracker."
> 
> Fighting racism is cool and all, but I think what most of the irritation in this thread is over is that there's a group of "leaders" who are awfully selective with the battles they pick. I'm not equating segregation of whites to segregation off blacks by any means, but I AM equating racial slurs against whites to racial slurs against blacks...



As I said before, I'm not so much disagreeing with anyone's points here. Just adding some depth to the dealio.  I love Dave.

I think expecting black leaders to have the same vehemence against so-called "racism" against whites, while fair, is maybe somewhat unrealistic, considering the institutional racism that was so prevalent here for so long.

But that doesn't mean I don't agree. Trust me. Have a black girlfriend once. You think white people are racist? Hardly. I'm talking from experience here. Black people are FAR, FAR more likely to stare, say something, try to start a fight,. give us shit, you name it, than white people. Em and I have gotten, in 10 years, looked at strangely a total of twice by white folks. I've yet to meet one white person who doesn't fall in love with her instantly. But the number of incidents from black people? Hundreds, literally. I even had a group attack my car once when they saw us alone together.


----------



## Ken (Apr 10, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> As I said before, I'm not so much disagreeing with anyone's points here. Just adding some depth to the dealio.  I love Dave.
> 
> I think expecting black leaders to have the same vehemence against so-called "racism" against whites, while fair, is maybe somewhat unrealistic, considering the institutional racism that was so prevalent here for so long.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I don't agree. Trust me. Have a black girlfriend once. You think white people are racist? Hardly. I'm talking from experience here. Black people are FAR, FAR more likely to stare, say something, try to start a fight,. give us shit, you name it, than white people. Em and I have gotten, in 10 years, looked at strangely a total of twice by white folks. I've yet to meet one white person who doesn't fall in love with her instantly. But the number of incidents from black people? Hundreds, literally. I even had a group attack my car once when they saw us alone together.



wow. 

Speechless.


----------



## noodles (Apr 10, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> But that doesn't mean I don't agree. Trust me. Have a black girlfriend once. You think white people are racist? Hardly. I'm talking from experience here. Black people are FAR, FAR more likely to stare, say something, try to start a fight,. give us shit, you name it, than white people. Em and I have gotten, in 10 years, looked at strangely a total of twice by white folks. I've yet to meet one white person who doesn't fall in love with her instantly. But the number of incidents from black people? Hundreds, literally. I even had a group attack my car once when they saw us alone together.



That is just sad on so many levels, but so completely true. While not quite the same, I had an Egyptian girlfriend once. I never had a problem with white people, but Arabs would stare at me like I was anally violating Mohammad on a stack of Quarans. We were eventually driven apart by her petty, hateful family, led by her grandmother who called me "that stupid Christian". She never even bothered to actually talk to me long enough to find out I wasn't Christian. 

Hate based on skin color is just pathetic.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 10, 2007)

Speaking of that, I remember when I was like 8 years old (I might have been older I don't remember when it was specifically) my aunt jokingly asked if I had a girlfriend. I said "Nooooo" and suddenly she got all serious and responded with, "Good! Don't choo get with no white girl from up there" (She lives in Mobile Alabama, I'm from the DC tri-state area) "Do you hear me?" 

"Um..." 

" Better not bring no white girl down here. If you do, you ain't welcome in my house understand?"

Hell no I didn't understand I was a little kid and from one of the most ethnically diverse areas of the country.

I realized later that this woman is bitter 24/7 because she ended up stuck in the ghetto for the remainder of her life while she had to watch her two sisters go off to college and eventually move away to nicer places.


----------



## Jason (Apr 10, 2007)

What imus said was not racist period. He didn't say anything about black people. TO me hating someone on skin color is the single most stupidest thing ever..


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 10, 2007)

I don´t really know what´s the point in doing this... but it would be cool to have more black members of the forum commenting about it.


----------



## Jason (Apr 10, 2007)

Kakaka said:


> I don´t really know what´s the point in doing this... but it would be cool to have more black members of the forum commenting about it.



I think we have had all of them comment


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 10, 2007)

Ken Burtch said:


> wow.
> 
> Speechless.



Thanks, Ken! I appreciate that. 


The funny thing is, while talking with my fiance about this, she wasn't nuts about what Imus said by any means, but she basically agrees with the consensus here. She finds it real frustrating how people are often so sensitive about these things, afraid to even talk about them.


----------



## noodles (Apr 11, 2007)

Man, every single fucking news show last night talked about this for at least a half an hour. I was really hoping to hear more about the latest in the standoff between Bush and Congress over the spending bill, or maybe the illegal use of unofficial e-mail addresses for White House correspondence, but I just got frustrated and turned off the TV instead.

I think the socio-political maturity level of this country is about as low as it can get. How many fucked up things are happening with our government and this interminable, pointless war in two foreign countries? OK, Imus said some shit that was out of line. Move on, already, because the good of the whole nation and the fate of our serviceman overseas is far more important than a handful of collegiate athletes. Sorry, girls, but in the scheme of things you are completely irrelevant.

Guys like Al Sharpton try to make this relevant because it is political visibility. He doesn't give a fuck about some offended basketball players or the old white dude that offended him. They are simply a tool to achieve his own ends. I also find it pretty disgusting that every news channel dug up every black expert under then sun to comment on this, while virtually ignoring representation for the rest of the population. When did twenty people in the black community become the National Caucasus for Offensive Naughtiness That Shall Not Be Tolerated?

Didn't they do a South Park movie about this?


----------



## nitelightboy (Apr 11, 2007)

noodles said:


> Everything Noodles just said



Holy crap Dave, that is probably the most spot on statement about this kind of thing I've seen in awhile  

Totally agree! I'm getting tired of turning on the news in the morning and seeing what happened on American Idol instead of wtf is going on in my hometown or in the government that would actually matter to me and many other people.


----------



## noodles (Apr 11, 2007)

> In an interview with Anderson Cooper on the CBS TV current affairs show 60 Minutes on March 17, 2007 (repeated in extended format on CNN's AC 360 program on March 27, 2007, judge Simon Cowell openly declared that the underlying primary purpose of the Idol franchise (including American Idol) was for 19 Entertainment (the parent corporation that produces the Idol TV shows) to discover new singing talent that can be signed to recording agreements that the corpoaration maintains with a major record company (Sony/BMG) and benefit from the record sales of contestants and winners who are exposed to the worldwide marketplace through the TV shows. Cowell indicated that revenue from recordings by performers associated with the Idol franchise has already exceeded US $100 million. 19 Entertainment also retains exclusive rights to become the sole managers of artists and maintains merchandizing rights to all the performers it decides to exploit.



That is something everyone really ought to know about American Idol. It is a massive money-making scheme for handful of record company execs.


----------



## bulb (Apr 11, 2007)

Apologiiiiiiiiiiihhzzze!
*shakes ass*


----------



## shadowgenesis (Apr 11, 2007)

noodles said:


> I think the socio-political maturity level of this country is about as low as it can get. How many fucked up things are happening with our government and this interminable, pointless war in two foreign countries? OK, Imus said some shit that was out of line. Move on, already, because the good of the whole nation and the fate of our serviceman overseas is far more important than a handful of collegiate athletes. Sorry, girls, but in the scheme of things you are completely irrelevant.



yeah dude. what's the fuckin deal with that? I mean. as i get older i see that more and more, people are aware of how irrational and absurd the way our society functions, but still it persists. I guess the biggest underlying issue, in my eyes, is laziness and fear. It's so easy for us to talk about this stuff, but I wonder, has anybody here taken any level of action to actually change anything? I haven't. I'm too busy telling myself i can't make a difference, despite the fact that it's perfectly clear that individuals *can*, and do, make a difference.

Y'all wanna right some kinda formal complaint to Mr. Sharpton and put all of our names on it?


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2007)

noodles said:


> That is something everyone really ought to know about American Idol. It is a massive money-making scheme for handful of record company execs.



Pretty much knew it was. 

By the way, Imus's simulcast on MSNBC was dropped.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17999196/


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 11, 2007)

And this is the reason why.



> The network&#8217;s decision came after a growing list of sponsors &#8212; including American Express Co., Staples Inc., Procter & Gamble Co., and General Motors Corp. &#8212; said they were pulling ads from Imus&#8217; show for the indefinite future.



Sponsors go bye bye then so dies your show.


----------



## noodles (Apr 11, 2007)

No real surprise there. When anyone gets that much heat from a prominent figure, sponsors are going to go running. They're afraid that Al Sharpton will start naming them off next.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 11, 2007)

This shit has got me so sick. Still having this bullshit shoved in my face everytime my Excite.com homepage loads. I can't recall the last time there was this much "outcry" over such a ridiculously insignificant statement said by an insignificant man. Can someone please tell me how the fuck "nappy headed ho's" is racist!??? HOW???? You can say the same thing about a white woman or any other woman. I mean, this shit is nowhere near what Michael Richards did. I can completely understand the outcry from Michael Richards' outburst cause that was plain fucked up and intentively malicious.

This shit makes me so sad to be a member of the American people. Really, we must be the fucking laughing stock of the world. I picture foreigners laughing at how we tout "freedom of speech" yet hang everyone that says something someone finds offensive. This truly is like that South Park episode where people get offended about Christmas.

Mayor: "OK, so what about the star at the top of the tree... does anyone find that offensive?"

Man in crowd: <raises hand> "Umm... I find it offensive"

Mayor: "OK.... take down the star"

 And I wish the news would go to hell and stop sticking this shit in our faces.



Rev.


----------



## Blexican (Apr 12, 2007)

.jason. said:


> I think we have had all of them comment



All but one. 

My viewpoint on the whole situation is that racism is unjustifiable, in the media and in real-life situations, but there's little to be done about it because whether we like it or not, the very vast majority of people are bigoted in some way or another. I think Imus has what's coming to him, and I'm glad they cancelled his MSNBC simulcast. Sure, he didn't outright use the word "Nigger", but "nappy headed ho's" is equally as damaging, old-fashioned, and unnecessary, and I'm willing to bet if the Rutgers team wasn't mostly black, he wouldn't have even mentioned them in his broadcast. You guys may not know or simply forget that this isn't the first time Imus has said things like this...he's been comparing blacks to apes for as long as he's been on the air, he's repeatedly taken stabs at jews, asians, basically anyone who isn't Caucasian...he even referred to Barack Obama as "That young, colored fella." The old prick needs to retire anyway, and I'm glad his sponsors weren't able to turn a blind eye this time. 

That brings me to the word "nigger." Sure, you can say that the original definition was "someone of no class, or trash," but its first usage can be traced back to the 1600's, when indentured servitude of Africans began. Hell, the only time I've ever heard that word used outside of two black people using it is when a white person uses it as a tool of hate or when another ethnic group mocks us, and the thing is, no matter how much time goes by, and no matter how badly some of you may want to use the word freely without persecution, there will always be that negative connotation behind it associated with slavery that cannot be erased. I can see where some of you are coming from when you say there's a definite racial double standard with this word, but the truth is that no matter how many times one of us may call you a "crackity-ass cracka," the word will have no power when compared to the negativity and hatred that the word Nigger truly possesses when used by a white person. 

Some of you have even said that you don't think you should be held accountable for something your ancestors may or may not have done in terms of the slavery era, and I can agree with you on that front mostly, but you cannot smother the fact that it happened, and I feel that as much as some may disagree with me, racism is still alive and writhing in white-black relations today, and it doesn't help that the only exposure that some of you may get into black culture happens to be on BET or MTV with all those rappers and their ho's and bling-bling, and the thug lifestyle that has come to be embraced by the people who run these networks. Most black people think that stuff's degrading anyway, I know I sure as hell do. 

I also feel that Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton do not represent the african-american race as a whole, and should just learn not to spring into action every time there's an incident involving racism. Jesse is a hypocritical, self-righteous liar and Al Sharpton is just looking to advance his political career. I think that black people shouldn't have someone representing them to begin with, let alone the roles of these two, and that we should be more outspoken about things. 

That's enough of my rambling though. I might talk more on this situation, but I tend to steer clear of these threads because of the emotions that they invoke in people. On a final note, I hope this puts some things into perspective for you guys. Noodles, you're still the man, and Drew, that's fucked up that someone would neg-rep you like that for posting in here (unless it was Chris, then I'll be forced to point and laugh at you.)  

EDIT: I also have to agree on that one point you made, Noodles, about how sad it is that most of our focus is on scraggly, old rich guys fuckin' up on the air instead of the war and all the scandal and controversy of the recent Bush Administration fuckups.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Apr 12, 2007)

here's what i wrote in a blog on this issue.

may i add that about 95% of the racial insults i've received, both in the past and up to this day, concerning my Asian background, comes from Black Americans.



me said:


> Fuck Al Sharpton.
> 
> Fuck Jessie Jackson.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 12, 2007)

You and I are a bit in the same boat, James. Both with significant others who are African-American, and both aware that racism is a two-edged sword, that often goes the other way.

I've had so many fucking race-based run-ins with young, thuggish black guys in my life. I've literally lost count.* And I'm not prejudiced even a little bit.


*I once had 2 black dudes chase me and my (white) friend down, believing we stole their dog (?), all the while threatening to "kill you fucking crackers!", and they then commenced to breaking down the door of my house in broad daylight. How we escaped getting beaten or shot, only God knows. Our crime? We crossed a field while they were... fuckin' PMSing, I dunno. We were white, younger than them, and smaller, so I guess we fit the bill.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 12, 2007)

I agree with pretty much everything Dave and Chris have said. This is why people get news from Jon Stewart and Bill Maher, because the "real" news is 24/7 Anna Nichole/Imus sensationalist _bullshit._ Also yes, the double standard in this country is pretty absurd. Most people get easily offended over things, it's sad. 

What no one has mentioned how the Irish are basically portrayed as drunken, moronic, uneducated, cartoonish bafoons - and NO ONE comes to their defense in this country, evvveerrr. I'm not Irish, but still.

I hope aliens invade soon.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah. it's annoying.

violent racists can just die for all i care. those with some predudices.... well, whatever. that's just human nature. but those who physically assault b/c of racial motives? just fucking vaporize.

i'd probably lose a lot of neighbors. whatever. you write your own ticket.

Oh, let me add to Zimbloth's wishes for an Alien invasion..... I've often said that a true cure for mankind's stupidity is a big fucking nuclear war. the stupidity, at this point, is so behavioral and imbedded.... it's like genetic now. Let's just start over.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 12, 2007)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Oh, let me add to Zimbloth's wishes for an Alien invasion..... I've often said that a true cure for mankind's stupidity is a big fucking nuclear war. the stupidity, at this point, is so behavioral and imbedded.... it's like genetic now. Let's just start over.



Well, that sounds rather unpleasant. At least with an alien invasion, people right before being enslaved by the Ghorblaxians might realize how shallow and stupid they all are.


----------



## Blexican (Apr 12, 2007)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> yeah. it's annoying.
> 
> violent racists can just die for all i care. those with some predudices.... well, whatever. that's just human nature. but those who physically assault b/c of racial motives? just fucking vaporize.
> 
> i'd probably lose a lot of neighbors. whatever. you write your own ticket.



+1

I was actually beaten up in elementary school because of my ethnicity. I'm half black and Iranian, strangely enough (which makes some wonder why I'm the Blexican, I suppose that's a story for another day). I got my ass kicked by blacks and whites, and I still, to this day, have trouble talking to people on the street 'cause I never know if I have to throw down or not.



zimbloth said:


> Well, that sounds rather unpleasant. At least with an alien invasion, people right before being enslaved by the Ghorblaxians might realize how shallow and stupid they all are.



+1 to that, as well.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 12, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> I got my ass kicked by blacks and whites,



Wow, I've never even _seen_ a white person treat a black person bad because of their skin color (except for cops, but that's kinda par for the course. ), but I've sure as hell seen the inverse many times.

And Toledo is pretty racially mixed with regards to whites/blacks/latinos.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Apr 12, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Well, that sounds rather unpleasant. At least with an alien invasion, people right before being enslaved by the Ghorblaxians might realize how shallow and stupid they all are.



True, but i don't see how our enslavement by racist aliens will teach us how to not make decisions based on physical characteristics.


----------



## Blexican (Apr 12, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Wow, I've never even _seen_ a white person treat a black person bad because of their skin color (except for cops, but that's kinda par for the course. ), but I've sure as hell seen the inverse many times.
> 
> And Toledo is pretty racially mixed with regards to whites/blacks/latinos.



You should see more of Pittsburgh, Bob!


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 12, 2007)

All races should unite and make fun of somebody everyone can loathe equally: fat and/or ugly people. LOL imagine if there were Ugly and/or Fat Advocates, everytime someone made a public fat joke, Louie Anderson or Britney Spears showed up screaming on Nightline or something


----------



## Blexican (Apr 12, 2007)

But see, even ugliness can be subjective. Fat...well, you can see fat comin' from a mile away. I mean shit, I'm not a tiny guy, but I wouldn't want Rosie O'Donnell representing me.  Britney could represent the reckless parent/public intoxication and/or indecent exposure chapter of the Rich Has-beens Advocacy.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 12, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> But see, even ugliness can be subjective. Fat...well, you can see fat comin' from a mile away. I mean shit, I'm not a tiny guy, but I wouldn't want Rosie O'Donnell representing me.  Britney could represent the reckless parent/public intoxication and/or indecent exposure chapter of the Rich Has-beens Advocacy.



At least it's good to know no one will ever get fired for making Irish jokes.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 12, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> All races should unite and make fun of somebody everyone can loathe equally: fat and/or ugly people. LOL imagine if there were Ugly and/or Fat Advocates, everytime someone made a public fat joke, Louie Anderson or Britney Spears showed up screaming on Nightline or something



There are groups like that.i guess they just don't get out much?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 12, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Fat...well, you can see fat comin' from a mile away.




From M.O.D.

_SPANDEX ENORMITY 

Waiting here in line. 
Suddenly from behind. 
She's still a block away. 
Why'd it have to be today?
Now what do I see. 
She recognizes me. 
She hugs and squeezes me. 
She's the Spandex Enormity. 

She's so sweet when she's yanking on my meat. Then she yells is this trick or treat. It's too late she asks me for a date. Before I'd fuck I'd rather masturbate. 
Spandex, Spandex Enormity. 
A beast sent from Hell to plague me with misery. 

What a fucking beast. 
Her ass alone would be a feast. 
And her love drippings. 
Contained a stench of rotted yeast. 
The show must go on. 
It's the end of me. 
Taking up the whole front row. 
It's the Spandex Enormity. 

She's so sweet when she's yanking on my meat. Then she yells is this trick or treat. It's too late she asks me for a date. Before I'd fuck I'd rather masturbate. 
Spandex, Spandex Enormity. 
A beast sent from hell to plague me with misery.

As we were walking off stage, 
you're waiting to come back. 
She's got a back stage pass. Oh no! 
I hide my head. 
The sight of you I dread. 
Her chubby little fingers grab my ass. 
Don't talk to me, talk to Nick, talk to Nick. 
Why does it always have to be me? 
You fucking fat bitch. 
I've had enough of you. 
Take your blubber buns and leave. 
She left here in tears. 
Followed by her rear. 
I could not help she's fat.

She's so sweet when she's yanking on my meat. Then she yells is this trick or treat. It's too late she asks me for a date. Before I'd fuck I'd rather masturbate. 
Spandex, Spandex Enormity. 
A beast sent from Hell to plague me with misery._



We now return to our discussion.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 12, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> From M.O.D.
> 
> _SPANDEX ENORMITY
> _


_

The funny thing is, Billy Milano isn't exactly skinny himself _


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 12, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> The funny thing is, Billy Milano isn't exactly skinny himself



Yeah, no shit, racist pricks. 

Still, an amusing (at times) album. How ironic that I brought it up, since it's one of the most prejudiced (albeit in a Don Imus, "comedic" manner) albums I've ever heard.

People can read the lyrics for themselves if they wish and see what I mean. WARNING. Some of this shit makes Imus look like Martin Luther King. But, some of it is just absurd and funny.

USA for MOD


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 12, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Yeah, no shit, racist pricks.
> 
> Still, an amusing (at times) album. How ironic that I brought it up, since it's one of the most prejudiced (albeit in a Don Imus, "comedic" manner) albums I've ever heard.
> 
> ...



I dunno if they're actually racist (I haven't read any interviews or anything) but part of me thinks that he was just saying the things on those albums to offend as many people as possible. that seems to be what Billy Milano likes to do -- piss people off.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 12, 2007)

And that leads us back to Imus. 

What is a "racist"? 

If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks/swims/flies like a duck...

I dunno. It's a value judgment, and I see what you're saying Ken. But to me, it's always seemed pretty bigoted on their part.


----------



## Naren (Apr 12, 2007)

noodles said:


> Every time a black man says "cracker" or "honky", I want Jesse to get involved. Either cool the fuck down, or jump on everyone for everything they say. I'm tired of this special treatment bullshit.
> 
> I'm not looking to offend anyone here, but I don't owe anyone a damn thing. I never owned a slave. I never voted on separate but equal. I never opened up a fire hose on someone. I hate having to walk around on eggshells all the time because some dude might get offended by something on the grounds of something that happened several generations before he was fucking born. This has gotten beyond ridiculous.



 Couldn't have said it better myself. My exact sentiments said so eloquently.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 12, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> And that leads us back to Imus.
> 
> What is a "racist"?
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying. Personally, i don't know how people can write songs with those kinds of lyrics. i could never do that in good conscience.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 12, 2007)

*sigh*

This is just sad.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 12, 2007)

Now, the internet is full of idiots, we all know that.

But still, I figured I'd relate this. I saw the terrific movie 'Deja Vu' last night, with Denzel Washington. The actress starring opposite him is a very beautiful woman named Paula Patton.







Curious about her, I went searching online for info (and pics. Of course.  I am a guy). She is black, and she happens to be married to a white guy. (Robin Thicke, son of 'Growing Pains' dad Alan Thicke, strangely enough. I guess he's some sort of R&B crooner.)

Well, from surfing around, and finding comments on forums, this is the kinda stuff that is routine if you're white and you are involved with a black woman. Especially if she's really pretty like my girlfriend is.



Some Jackass said:


> Now I know Robin Thicke is not handling that the way it needs to be handled. Damn. These white boys get the pick of the litter -- all the time. This woman is the most beautiful woman Ive seen in a very long time. Damn!!!





Another Idiot said:


> personally I hate that white boy





More Asinine Nonsense said:


> Fake White woman (Patton) married to Fake Black man (Robin Thicke).
> 
> So I guess they're PERFECT for each other. Don't forget the reasons why Patton's with him: He's rich, he's a scion of a (semi-)famous man and he's WHITE.



I found this crap just trying to find info about this cutie, and immediately thought of this post, and the bullshit Em and I put up with from people who wanna "keep it real."  Anyway, that's enough of my "awful" trials and tribulations.  It's worth it, even if it does get pretty damn old (to both of us).


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 12, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


>



Mmmmm....side boob  What were we talking about again?


----------



## BigM555 (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm chiming in a little late here and should probably just stay out of things but.....

I think Penn & Teller made a great statement in their BS episode about the use of obscene language.

Their statement was that we forget that we have NO inherent right to NOT be offended. In fact the constitution garauntees that we DO have the right to be offended.

Pissing people off with the things you say is a constitutionally protected right.  

That said, I certainly DON'T support racist attitudes. I wish people could all just get along (nods to RK). If history has taught us anything though it is that there will ALWAYS be someone who is intolerant of others. Be it what they say, what they do, how they live, their religion or the color of their skin. I say leave them to it. We can waste FAR too much time and energy trying to please those who never will be.

I try to live life by just two simple rules;
1) Do what it takes to make you happy.
2) Don't hurt anyone in the process.

Now, if someone is offended (aka "hurt".....puleaze!) by something I do or say (which is absolutley bound to happen) I appologize, but I refuse to be persecuted for it. It wasn't intentional. Re-read the rulez!

The fact is I have no control over how someone will interpret my every move. Tony Robbins might be an infomercial-late-night-hack of a wannabe therapist but I think he hit the nail on the head when he said your state of mind is the only thing you can truly control. No one else can control your state of mind unless you surrender it to them.

My point is that if someone is offended it's THEIR beliefs that ALLOW them to be offended. No one else can control it. Nor should everyone else have to necessarily adjust their lifestyles, language or beliefs in order to please someone else.

Granted, some people, such as Imus, have a public podium and their statements can be damaging as a whole when it seeps into the culture. But these types of situtations should be handled just as the sponsors have. By pulling your sponsorship of said podium and removing the individual from the spotlight.

There's no reason to start tieing the nooses and assembling the lynch mob.

If we ever expect to survive as a species we'd sure as fawk better learn to get along and be tolerant of one another.


----------



## telecaster90 (Apr 12, 2007)

Regor said:


> I beg to differ. I've heard Hispanics use the N-word in front of black people and not get in trouble. Arabs too.



I had a Puerto Rican friend at my old school who was pure blooded Puerto Rican, unlike me (25%). He used the N word in some rap stuff he did and he justified it by saying Puerto Ricans are a mix of the Spanish, the Natives, and Africans somehow. The African part justifies him saying it. It could just be imitating the rap culture, though. I've heard "wiggers" at school use the N-word when talking to blacks and get away with it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 12, 2007)

Because obviously they understand what it's like man, they listen to rap, right?


----------



## noodles (Apr 12, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> That brings me to the word "nigger." Sure, you can say that the original definition was "someone of no class, or trash," but its first usage can be traced back to the 1600's, when indentured servitude of Africans began. Hell, the only time I've ever heard that word used outside of two black people using it is when a white person uses it as a tool of hate or when another ethnic group mocks us, and the thing is, no matter how much time goes by, and no matter how badly some of you may want to use the word freely without persecution, there will always be that negative connotation behind it associated with slavery that cannot be erased.



This is why I think *no one* should use that word, no matter the context. It is too easy to cross that line, and there really is no definitive proper usage of the word: what may be nothing to one person is highly offensive to the other.

To me, a black man using that word and saying "It's just like saying dude, man, or bro. We've taken the word back and it is a word of power to us now." is no different than a white man displaying the Confederate flag and saying, "It represents a struggle of the states against the federal government, and is an important part of our history. Why shouldn't I be proud of where I came from?". While both are right, both are also wrong, because both carry far too many negative connotations. They need to be laid to rest, just like the Nazi Swastika.

No matter what anyone says about proper and improper uses of this word, in the end it only serves to divide. Scientifically, we are all homo-sapiens. We are one species, 100% genetically compatible. I wouldn't care if a woman was green with yellow stripes: if she's hot, she's hot, you know? 



> Some of you have even said that you don't think you should be held accountable for something your ancestors may or may not have done in terms of the slavery era, and I can agree with you on that front mostly, but you cannot smother the fact that it happened, and I feel that as much as some may disagree with me, racism is still alive and writhing in white-black relations today, and it doesn't help that the only exposure that some of you may get into black culture happens to be on BET or MTV with all those rappers and their ho's and bling-bling, and the thug lifestyle that has come to be embraced by the people who run these networks. Most black people think that stuff's degrading anyway, I know I sure as hell do.



I don't think accountability and history are synonymous. I should not be held accountable for something I did not do. On the other hand, the old adage about those who fail to learn from history repeat absolutely still applies. I'm white, but I don't feel I'm responsible for slavery. I'm half German, but I don't feel responsible for the Holocaust. I'm a man, but I don't feel responsible for sexual inequality.

I have several professional colleagues who are black, as well as numerous friends, and practically all of them despise affirmative action, hate the negative stereotypes that gangsta rap perpetuates, and don't think the word nigger should ever be used in any context. I had to actually stop and think about who I knew that was black, because I don't really see people that way. Maxine is our database administrator, is a vegan, sings in her church choir, and has been on the contract for fifteen years. She sits in the cube next to me. We take a walk every nice Wednesday to go get pizza from this awesome deli owned by Bronx transplants. Oh, that's right, she is black, isn't she?



> I also feel that Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton do not represent the african-american race as a whole, and should just learn not to spring into action every time there's an incident involving racism. Jesse is a hypocritical, self-righteous liar and Al Sharpton is just looking to advance his political career. I think that black people shouldn't have someone representing them to begin with, let alone the roles of these two, and that we should be more outspoken about things.



Thank you.


----------



## telecaster90 (Apr 12, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Because obviously they understand what it's like man, they listen to rap, right?



Yeah, doesn't make much sense to me either.


----------



## noodles (Apr 12, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Curious about her, I went searching online for info (and pics. Of course.  I am a guy). She is black, and she happens to be married to a white guy. (Robin Thicke, son of 'Growing Pains' dad Alan Thicke, strangely enough. I guess he's some sort of R&B crooner.)



How can you tell if someone is black? Is it similar to Jews, passed on through the mother but not the father? Is there a panel that judges someone on certain criteria to establish a minimum blackness content? If an application for blackness is denied, is one forced to petition other races for admittance, lest one be forced to wander the earth alone as One With No Race? Is it anything like Dave Chapelle's race draft?


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2007)

Of note:

The NAACP is demanding Imus' be terminated.

Of note:

Imus's radio show has raised *50 MILLION DOLLARS* for charity since 1990.


----------



## Blexican (Apr 12, 2007)

noodles said:


> How can you tell if someone is black? Is it similar to Jews, passed on through the mother but not the father? Is there a panel that judges someone on certain criteria to establish a minimum blackness content? If an application for blackness is denied, is one forced to petition other races for admittance, lest one be forced to wander the earth alone as One With No Race? Is it anything like Dave Chappelle's race draft?



It is said that if you have any black blood in you whatsoever, you're black. Doesn't matter what side of the family you're going by. However, it would be funny if there was a committee that judged black people based on their white-leaning behavior, like Colin Powell or Condoleeza Rice

Hahaha I just realized my rep count is 1337...not that that matters or anything.



Chris said:


> Of note:
> 
> The NAACP is demanding Imus' be terminated.
> 
> ...



Hmm...that's the only good thing I think I've ever heard him do.


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> It is said that if you have any black blood in you whatsoever, you're black. Doesn't matter what side of the family you're going by. However, it would be funny if there was a committee that judged black people based on their white-leaning behavior, like Colin Powell or Condoleeza Rice
> 
> Hahaha I just realized my rep count is 1337...not that that matters or anything.
> 
> ...



Well, now he'll have more time to do good things. CBS fired him. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070412/ap_en_tv/imus_protests


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 12, 2007)

Should we start a betting pool as to when and where Imus resurfaces? This will all cool down, Imus will resurface on the air somewhere. 

On a brief side note one message board has started a campaign to get Glenn Beck canned from CNN. Here's the list of idiotic things Beck has said in his media career. 

Get Glenn Beck fired? I wouldn't cry any tears.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 12, 2007)

You n' me both, dude.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 12, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> It is said that if you have any black blood in you whatsoever, you're black. Doesn't matter what side of the family you're going by. However, it would be funny if there was a committee that judged black people based on their white-leaning behavior, like Colin Powell or Condoleeza Rice



That's funny, because I swear if I had a quarter for everytime I was told by someone (blacks, whites, asians, hispanics, and arabs) that I wasn't black I would have enough money to buy the most awesome gear in the world.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 12, 2007)

Bob agreed with me? I'm shocked. 

Anyway it's odd there's all this uproar over Imus when Beck, Limbaugh, Savage and Hannity say things on their radio shows that are just as offensive if not more so than what Imus said.


----------



## Chris (Apr 19, 2007)

Booker T. Washington, absolutely nailing Sharpton/Jackson:



> Originally Posted by Booker T. Washington
> "There is another class of colored people who make a business of keeping the troubles, the wrongs, and the hardships of the Negro race before the public. Having learned that they are able to make a living out of their troubles, they have grown into the settled habit of advertising their wrongs -- partly because they want sympathy and partly because it pays. Some of these people do not want the Negro to lose his grievances, because they do not want to lose their jobs....There is a certain class of race-problem solvers who do not want the patient to get well, because as long as the disease holds out they have not only an easy means of making a living, but also an easy medium through which to make themselves prominent before the public."


----------



## Drew (Apr 19, 2007)

I hate to say it, especially because anyone familiar with "Invisible Man" has a bone to pick with Washington, but if more Americans read Booker T. Washington and less W.E.B DuBois, America might be a better place.


----------



## nitelightboy (Apr 19, 2007)

I think Washington nailed it with that. Guys like Sharpton that scream racism over and over again while only calling out one particular race and not saying anything about the racism directed toward them, are racists.


----------

